# The guitar and DP



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

When I hold a guitar it has been my best weapon against DP. Some of my happier moments in the last 12 months.

This photo is of me holding my newly built Crook guitar. Built by the same guy that builds all of Brad Paisleys guitars. I went down to West Virginia from Canada to pick it up personally.


Crook1 by terryf1960, on Flickr

Me holding my granddaughter and my HD28V Martin


Madi&Papa by terryf1960, on Flickr

Me enjoying a set on stage with my Fender Custom Shop Nocaster


guitar1 by terryf1960, on Flickr


----------



## ananon (Dec 7, 2010)

Music and DP, it's an outlet, and it's an amazing one, without guitars and songwriting, I don't know where I'd be now, but I know that I'm 100% sure I wouldn't be able to cope anywhere near as, "Well," as I do now.

P.S.
Nice guitars


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

You look so happy and I'm glad that you have that outlet to bring you some joy.


----------

